

Schemer: New Social Network by Google - patrickaljord
http://www.schemer.com

======
hinathan
I could swear I got logged in to Schemer via my Gmail (i.e. OAuth) just now
without me doing anything but visiting the link for this post. Am I missing
something here? That doesn't feel right.

~~~
jemfinch
It's a Google service, so it seems reasonable that it should have access to
your Google login.

------
patrickaljord
People are sharing invites here
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/100535338638690515335/posts/4p3y...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/100535338638690515335/posts/4p3yPuyhs7F)

------
Metapony
Schemer? That's a horrid name! What is up with google that they can't see what
a terrible name it is? Does anyone want to hang out with ANYONE who is
"scheming"? Google's own search for that word gives this definition: "Given to
or involved in making secret and underhanded plans." And really, in this day
and age that makes half of us wonder if we'd get on some eff'n homeland
security watchlist on signup.

~~~
negw
Considering their taste, they could go with 'pythonista'.

------
jemeshsu
A refreshing design coming from Google. So Google has two group of sites, one
is like Schemer, YouTube, Blogger that has its own domain and no black menu
bar. The other groups are GMail, Reader etc which is subdomain of Google and
has a prominent black menu bar. Wonder how Google split their products.

------
combat
<http://schemer.com/invite/v83r8rduee212>

~~~
tobobo
Thank you!

------
switz
This looks really interesting! I was actually thinking about this the other
day. Similar to meetup, but a bit more informal and you're not restricted
meetup "groups." I'm in Philadelphia for a week and wanted to find random cool
stuff to do (that I haven't done already).

------
firefoxman1
Wow, this actually looks...fun! It seems more like a fun little startup that
plans on getting acquired, except it's by google.

I have a list of stuff I've been meaning to do in my VimWiki, so I guess now I
can make those public and have people hold me to them now.

------
nuttendorfer
Requires Google+, no thanks. Would have used it if it wasn't for Google.

------
snprbob86
I love the design & personality!

The core premise reminds me of <http://www.43things.com>

------
true_religion
If you're looking for an invite: <http://schemer.com/invite/gs6vcjfcc9de4>

------
goatslacker
<http://schemer.com/invite/o7ns0pe0ca9ic> Enjoy!

------
givan
<http://schemer.com/invite/lea3e9kjl3phm>

------
Jtsummers
<http://schemer.com/invite/k9ofbmn76dkaq>

------
nor-and-or-not
<http://schemer.com/invite/crsf137kq9mt6>

------
pilgrim689
<http://schemer.com/invite/96anoaeqpa054>

------
roshangry
<http://schemer.com/invite/cvnbso3gitmga>

------
ddw
<http://schemer.com/invite/jq9gvu3bt33tu>

------
immad
<http://schemer.com/invite/ke6ruqo1pubas>

------
libin
<http://schemer.com/invite/8oqo7gcmoqcf8>

------
stevengg
<http://schemer.com/invite/3lr1qq3a1723q>

------
Iroiso
Wow, I love the look and feel and the personality of the site.. Go Google,
Thanks for the Invite.

------
orblivion
The whole site's interface should be in the form of this 3d scene.

------
codemac
What's the difference between this an ditto.me?

------
suhair
completely unrelated to it, it reminded me about littleschemer and that domain
was unregistered!!

------
Jyaif
The crepe is flipping the wrong way.

------
roopeshv
it's been out for months already.

